# Echo Buds



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Since Amazon has the Echo Buds on sale and offered me a payment plan, I decided to try a pair. They are pretty nice. The fit is good (better for me with the wing attachment on right ear). The sound is really good. 
The only problem that I have right now is that I can't change the wake word. We have too many things called Alexa. Every time I try to tell the Buds to do something, the Show in the kitchen tries to do it too...
I really don't want to change the Show. It's been Alexa in the kitchen for three pieces of hardware now.  I'll never remember if I change it.
Oh well maybe that will be a future feature update.


----------

